# Smoked Briskets



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, now I know how to do up some award winning BBQ so that's not my queston here. What I want to know about is this, there is a deli in New York, Schwatz, they have been in business for 75 years. They do a cure on the meat and then smoke it for 2 hours then put it in a steam pan and cook it a little longer......now they say it is not corned beef.....I am trying to find out what the rub is that they cure it in. I am wanting to start selling meats like that here in my shoppe for lunches.....anyone have any ideas on this??????


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Could this be Montreal-style "smoked meat"? It looks like pastrami but it tastes very different.

http://www.hungrybrowser.com/phaedrus/m0216W05.htm

http://english.montrealplus.ca/porta...ofileID=487530

And finally, a recipe:

http://myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/bbq4u-about1720.html

Bon appetit! B'tay avohn!


----------



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah thats it....but how theheck do they do it? I mean mine did not look that pink at all......anyone have any other ideas......


----------



## fbm357 (Mar 11, 2006)

Have you ever been to 'Katz'? NYC landmark in lower Manhattan. Brisket and Pastrami is awesome!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've enjoyed both corned beef and pastrami at Katz's. I've also eaten "smoked meat" in Montreal. There is a distinct difference between what we in the U.S. know as pastrami and corned beef and the smoked meat of Montreal. Delicious to be sure, but different.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

"yeah thats it....but how theheck do they do it? I mean mine did not look that pink at all......anyone have any other ideas......"

Maybe some pink salt, sodium nitrite.

Tony


----------

